# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Ngôi làng tắm chung cùng cá sấu

## danghung

*Điều đó chỉ xảy ra trong ngôi làng Paga, nơi con người và cá sấu sống chung cực kỳ hòa đồng.*

Ngôi làng nhỏ Paga, ở Ghana, dường như bất chấp luật định về tự nhiên khi người dân nơi đây sống chung với loài động vật ăn thịt người, cá sấu. Hằng ngày, họ vẫn cùng tắm chung trong cùng một cái ao nhỏ giữa làng với hơn 100 con cá sấu trưởng thành. Lạ lùng hơn là không một ai bị cá sấu hại.

_Người dân chơi đùa với cá sấu như những người bạn thân thiết với nhau._

Có điều gì đó rất lạ đang xảy ra ở ngôi làng Paga nhỏ bé, nơi mà con người sống vui vẻ giữa bầy cá sấu, họ không bận tâm cá sấu là sinh vật dữ tợn ra sao. Được biết, mỗi người trong làng đều có liên kết đặc biệt với một chú cá sấu và khi những người có chức sắc trong làng qua đời, đồng nghĩa một con cá sấu cũng vĩnh biệt thế gian.

Người làng Paga tin rằng, cá sấu là linh hồn của ngôi làng, vậy nên mọi người không bao giờ làm hại hay giết thịt loài vật đáng sợ này. Về phương diện những con cá sấu, chúng lớn lên trong hòa bình và cũng có mỗi liên hệ đặc biệt với người làng. Tất nhiên, cá sấu chẳng bao giờ tấn công bất kỳ ai. Hình ảnh người dân Paga đi câu cùng cá sấu dần trở nên quá đỗi quen thuộc.

Mỗi người trong làng đều có liên kết đặc biệt với một chú cá sấu và khi những người có chức sắc trong làng qua đời, đồng nghĩa một con cá sấu cũng vĩnh biệt thế gian.

Truyền thuyết kể lại rằng, một con cá sấu thời cổ xưa ở vùng Bolgatanga đã cứu mạng một người đàn ông, rồi dẫn tới một ao nhỏ khi anh ta sắp chết vì khát sau một chuyến hành trình dài. Đáp lại ơn nghĩa đó, người đàn ông kêu gọi mọi người hãy đối xử với loài cá sấu Bolgatanga như đấng quý tộc. Cho tới tận ngày nay, việc giết hại hay làm thương cá sấu đều được xem là điều cấm kị.

Không ai trong làng Paga biết khi nào và bằng cách nào những con cá sấu đã sinh tồn trong chiếc ao nổi tiếng khắp miền Bắc Ghana. Nếu theo truyền thuyết kể trên, cũng có thể loài cá sấu Bolgatanga đã sinh sống ở ao trước con người.

_Không những không tức giận, những con cá sấu còn tỏ vẻ thích thú khi được cưng nựng._

Mối quan hệ đặc biệt giữa con người và cá sấu ở làng Paga vẫn là câu hỏi chưa lời giải đáp đối với các nhà khoa học trong nhiều năm qua và khiến Paga trở thành địa điểm cực thu hút khách du lịch. Hàng triệu người trên khắp thế giới tới đây để chứng kiến điều kỳ diệu, khi con người và cá sấu hòa làm một.

Người hướng dẫn viên huýt sáo để thu hút sự chú ý của con cá sấu, sau đó vẫy con gà đang sống để dụ cá lên khỏi mặt nước. Trong khi cá sấu mải mê thưởng thức món quà là một con gà, khách du lịch có thể thoải mái sờ tận tay, thậm chí ngồi lên lưng cá sấu mà không phải hoảng sợ. Cho đến nay, chưa có một vụ tai nạn gây thương tích nào xảy ra ở ngôi làng Paga, tuy nhiên khách du lịch vẫn nên cẩn trọng.

_Những con cá sấu “ngoan ngoãn” để du khách ngồi lên lưng và vuốt ve._

Một trong những bí mật giải thích về mối quan hệ kỳ lạ ở Paga có thể là do nguồn thức ăn dồi dào, đặc biệt là nguồn thủy sinh như ếch và cá, hơn nữa, dân làng thường xuyên “chiêu đãi” cá sấu “tiệc” gà. Người làng giải thích rằng, họ chủ động cho cá sấu ăn no để tránh chúng vào nhà để tìm kiếm thức ăn.

_Những con cá sấu ở vùng này thuộc loại to nhất thế giới._






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------

